# My Jumps Came In!!! Eeeek!!



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Here is the video after I set them up and everything!! I haven't put the tape on the jumps yet, but I will shortly!! In the next (when I make it) you will see Banjo!!!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Awwww!! Riley is so adorable! I love how she sticks her nose all the way in the water bucket.  Too freakin cute. Thanks for sharing the jumping video. Can't wait to see Banjo.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

She's a superstar! Well done! Keep having fun and remember to use lots of food/toys/balls as rewards so she keeps loving it!


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> She's a superstar! Well done! Keep having fun and remember to use lots of food/toys/balls as rewards so she keeps loving it!


You know she doesn't get as excited for food or a toy...Only one toy though...The tennis ball, but when I tell her yay good girl as she's doing it, and praise, praise, praise she gets SUPER excited and therefor she strives to do her best, and have fun!! Which she does, we both do!



DanielleOttoMom said:


> Awwww!! Riley is so adorable! I love how she sticks her nose all the way in the water bucket.  Too freakin cute. Thanks for sharing the jumping video. Can't wait to see Banjo.


Awww, Banjo's is up on my Facebook. I shall upload to YouTube and share it on here!! He was tired of earlier play, so he wasn't that fast, BUT he still made me proud!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Only one toy though...The tennis ball


Then use the tennis ball!

There have been tons of studies showing that we need to have praise AND other reinforcers in our bag of tricks. So the sooner we use them and add them to training the better!


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Then use the tennis ball!
> 
> There have been tons of studies showing that we need to have praise AND other reinforcers in our bag of tricks. So the sooner we use them and add them to training the better!



I do use the tennis ball, tug (she's starting to like it), and praise, praise, praise!!! She's such a good girlie!


----------

